# San Francisco March 5-8



## drumdr (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello,

Thanks to all the great TUG folks over the years.
I've managed to use TUG for fun trips, engagement, honeymoon, and now asking for a family member's 50th party in San Francisco.

Not sure if anyone has anything available that week...but, I thought I'd ask.

We're looking to book pretty quick, so let me know.

Thanks!!


----------



## BEV (Feb 14, 2016)

*San Francisco area/   Vino Bello in NAPA VALLEY*

I beleive I can offer you a 0ne-bdrm  at only  the Vino Bello  in NAPA VALLEY FOR Those exact da. and (if you are aware of that area and drive into WS.Fran. is not too much for you to do.. I can up it to 4 nites for 400 pts more -- PM Me --all the Shell spots in S. Fran. are taken right now.  So I must call this IN to Shell... as they would  be using my HI club points to buy it...for you.   $550. for the 3 nite stay... 675 for the 4 nites.   This resort is worth the Xtra nite as there is so much to DO in the area.  I WILL AWAIT A PM  from you--before calling this INTO shell..  (Ps the resort has enough rm for 4 in 1 bdrm.)


----------

